# When Was My Bantam Lathe Build



## Digitallad (May 27, 2016)

Can any one help with the serial number of my lathe? I had a look on the lathes.co.uk site but the number that I have on my lathe , I presume that it is the correct number , does not match those in the site.
Here is a pick of the number:


Sorry for the bad quality of the lathe pic will take a nice one next time :



Also where would I be able to find a manual for it I saw some where on the forums that Clausing might be able to mail one , has any done so and to who do we mail?

Best Regards 

Paul


----------



## Cheeseking (May 27, 2016)

Nice little machine.  You'll need serial number which is stamped on the front of the v ways at the tailstock end.   The number shown in your photo isn't it.  From the looks if it my guess is your machine is late 60's early 70's?    Mine is a 1979 with the slightly newer appearance thus my estimate.   Clausing is usually pretty good if you have the S/N or you could look up Frank Kleinworth  FDK3 co on the net.   He will know.   Also pretty sure I uploaded a pdf of the Bantam Mk2 to this site.


----------

